# Asian inspired paintings; multiple views of the same horse.



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

and one more


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

My favourites are the 2nd and 5th


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That's excluding the photo, I assume. Looks like you like the "lighter" ones.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> That's excluding the photo, I assume. Looks like you like the "lighter" ones.


Yeah, not including the photo. I love all of them, but if I had to choose, I would choose those two


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I really like 5 and 7. They're sort of two extremes, but I really like them.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I like number 3 
But the question is, which are your favourites that are worth mounting?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

2 and 6 are my favorites.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I love all of them but if I had to choose than number 7 it is


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm drawn to 5 first then 7. Really cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Funny, I don't like 7 much at all; on watercolor paper, overworked, heavy and clumsy.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

#2 and 7 are my favs


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi! Emily. so you do sneak around here from time to time!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

1,4 and 5 for me.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Now that I'm at my pc, I have to add #4 to my likes, the white makes it pop. I really like the Asian inspiration in these.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

5 and 7 for me too


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Does anybody know who's colt that is?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like 7, then 5.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, so 7 and 5 have the most votes. So, I'll mount some tonight if I can. It's tricky because you use this rice past glue on the back and the paper is so delicate that it wants to tear when you try to smooth it out.


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

They're all great, but 5 is my favorite. Awesome job.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Does anybody know who's colt that is?


Yep. He belongs to arashowjumper. Recognized her photography style immediately :wink:


----------

